# Do Transoms Above Doors Need to Be Tempered?



## fj80 (Jul 20, 2017)

2012 IBC - I believe transoms above doors must be tempered, but I don't see that condition specifically mentioned in section R308.4. Anyone know where it's mentioned, if it is actually required?


----------



## mark handler (Jul 20, 2017)

Not required.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## Sifu (Jul 20, 2017)

You mention the IBC but refer to the IRC, either way I don't think it is required.  IRC 308.4.1 or IBC 2406.4.1.  The glazing would need to be in the panel of the door, or if adjacent to the door (above or beside) then below 60" to be considered hazardous.


----------



## fj80 (Jul 20, 2017)

I meant IRC. Thank you!


----------



## mark handler (Jul 20, 2017)

Does not matter,  safety glazing not required


----------

